# Water damaged PVC pipe



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

On a repair under a slab, the softball dugout at the school . The last guy that tried to repair this leak, looks to me like not enough glue or they did not let it set long enough before turning water back on. either way not properly installed. must be same one that run the screw through the vent pipe awhile back.:thumbsup:


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Here is the cut out


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

What size pipe is that


----------



## greenscoutII (Aug 27, 2008)

Judging by that pic I'm not sure he even primed it before assembly. Kind of looks like he just splashed some purple on there after the fact. My guess is poor solvent welding technique and failure to hold the pipe in the hub long enough for it to set up.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

It you put enough primer on the outside of the fitting it's sure to work, right?


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

That sawzall blade earned its keep on that one.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I don't know why it would have failed. There's plenty of primer on the tee. :mellow:








Paul


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

this was the original could not see the 2 inch under the 1 inch that tied into it below. had to cut my hole out more also.


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

sorry for all the dang post but new little camera had to download the re-size picture deal and my words ain't going along with my brain. 

2 inch, Dunbar


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

one more and I will go to bed.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Someone clearly did not know what they were doing. It makes me think of what I was told tonight by a buy. "I can do plumbing" That sums up what people think. "Hey, I can do that, it can't be that hard"


----------



## lpayne1234 (Sep 20, 2008)

Indie said:


> Someone clearly did not know what they were doing. It makes me think of what I was told tonight by a buy. "I can do plumbing" That sums up what people think. "Hey, I can do that, it can't be that hard"


Right and I sometimes think the bunch I work for has the same ideas, I have had to sit between jobs this week and go to meetings where they tell me and the other maintenance guys that we are not getting through with the work in a timely manner, spending to much money, on and on. I have said this before I work without a helper, even the above busting slabs out, out of my own vehicle with the school giving 22 gal of gas a week, nothing else, they don't won't to buy tools they never pay their supply bills on time, I only got there in 09 yesterday the main office wanted to know where a part went from an invoice from 07, I looked at the lady and told her she was crazy as hell. My boss is a unlicensed HVAC flunky, jackleg with no balls. All this on 34000.00 a year (me) I have said this before.
My wife thinks because it has some retirement I should tough it out. The BC/BS is to high to get 752.00 month family plan. And the little we put in for retirement they matched until 1.5 years ago, they stopped matching.
There has got to be a better place for a MP with 27 years under his belt.
Everyone under management says the plumbing has never been kept up like I have it since I have been there, at 52 years old I know how to work and how to get the job done. I have just never been around so many ungrateful people, this is a historically black college, wondering if all private colleges are like this.
just had to vent again


----------

